# Colnago - Fine Art meets Carbon Sculpture



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Some great shots here folks 

Colnago - Fine Art meets Carbon Sculpture - Colnago Con Brio


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I remember seeing one of those at Marina del Rey Bikes. Very pretty. A return to the glory days of the Art Decor color schemes.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I've seen one at Lakeside Bikes in Lake Oswego, OR. In fact, I think they still have it on display. Pretty bike that is for SURE!!!


----------

